# Previsões para a Serra da Estrela entre 3 e 5 de Maio



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Abr 2012 às 19:20)

Boas, pessoal, gostaria que me dessem uma ajuda nas previsões e acompanhamento do estado do tempo na Serra da Estrela para os dias 3, 4 e 5 de Maio.

Pois vamos em visita de estudo com carácter de reconhecimento cientifico na Geomorfologia Glaciar da Serra, e não nos convinha muito neve. hehe

Obrigado.


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2012 às 17:55)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas, pessoal, gostaria que me dessem uma ajuda nas previsões e acompanhamento do estado do tempo na Serra da Estrela para os dias 3, 4 e 5 de Maio.
> 
> Pois vamos em visita de estudo com carácter de reconhecimento cientifico na Geomorfologia Glaciar da Serra, e não nos convinha muito neve. hehe
> 
> Obrigado.



Em principio teremos uma situação de instabilidade associada á entrada de arde origem tropical que vai sendo inestabilizado por varias perturbações que se deslocam no Atlantico desde a zona dos Açores ao Golfo de Biscaia.

Previsões detalhadas nestes cenários convectivos são muito dificeis...só com pouca antecedencia se pode estudar o padrão para delinear a intensidade e distribuição das areas de maior instabilidade.

Em principio neve não terás....estará bastante ameno nas cotas mais baixas, e entre os 1500m e os 1600m as temperaturas deverão rondar os 5-8ºC de minima e  14-16ºC de maxima.


----------



## joocean (29 Abr 2012 às 21:58)

Existem sites que enviam avisos de neve para vários locais a Serra da Estrela é um deles, procura que encontras eu recebo de snow@snow-forecast.com 
bons trabalhos na serra.



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas, pessoal, gostaria que me dessem uma ajuda nas previsões e acompanhamento do estado do tempo na Serra da Estrela para os dias 3, 4 e 5 de Maio.
> 
> Pois vamos em visita de estudo com carácter de reconhecimento cientifico na Geomorfologia Glaciar da Serra, e não nos convinha muito neve. hehe
> 
> Obrigado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Mai 2012 às 01:07)

Muito obrigado.

Mesmo com tempo adverso foi muito bom.

Depois posto as fotos. Tenho de fazer uma boa compilação.


----------



## joocean (2 Jun 2012 às 14:39)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Muito obrigado.
> 
> Mesmo com tempo adverso foi muito bom.
> 
> *Depois posto as fotos*. Tenho de fazer uma boa compilação.



Então essas fotos onde andam?


----------

